# Getting HME Applications to Work



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hello Everyone i am kinda new implimenting applications into tivo. I recently down load movie rentals to get my info from blockbuster online. I read the directions but for some reason when i goto systm services to start blockbuster it gives me error code 1067 terminated. I also tried other application with no succes getting anything to work. I hava JAVA Installed to the newest version. is there anything else im missing that needs to be on my system. I am running windows vista. Since vista is a new OS not sure if that could be the problem. Please help Thanks


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

Help I got all these views but no replys


----------

